# New Tank Pics... SWEET!!!! Tank 1 of 2



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Tank 1


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

This might work better. Next time Mike just click on the image code associated with the pic and right click/copy then paste in message.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

By the way, nice looking tank and some fine specimens.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

kudos to you Rockydog for the good deed...

Nice fish


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

You are the man!! Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

good lookin tank.. waht is that peacock that is VERY red? I"ve been looking for a RED fish...


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! If you are referring to the fourth pic down, that is a Protomelas Taeniolatus (Super Red Empress). The tank is a 125 gallon and I have the itch to upgrade the size.... HELP ME :lol:


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

nice red juwel cichlid, didnt know malawis would accept them.
lovely peakocks


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful Protomelas Taeniolatus. Super Red is certainly super red!!! I have a "regular" Red Empress. No where near as striking a specimen!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Ahhh... yeah, I need a protomelas...... but I woudlnt' be happy with it unless it was at least as red as yours. I see there is one on my danichi package of food too.. beautiful fish!


----------



## jamesd (Jul 26, 2006)

Those are some of the nicest lookin' fish. The colors are vibrant and your tank looks great!!
I like the use of the branches in the tank. I don't see that very often but i like it a lot...


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## LIVINGLIFE (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice looking fish. Great colors :thumb:


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

Great looking fish  What size tank is that?


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks! The tank is 125 Gallons.


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

What is the species in the 8th picture?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

[email protected] looks mint!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

What type of fish is this? Is this a Greshaki?


----------



## MIKE PAPA (Jan 16, 2007)

The eighth picture down is a cobalt blue and the fish pictured above in other reply is a Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" (Super Red Top). Both fish can be aggressive at times but are nice to watch and flare up!


----------

